
Some Volcanoes Create Undersea Bubbles Up to a Quarter Mile Wide - EndXA
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2019/10/18/some-volcanoes-create-undersea-bubbles-up-to-a-quarter-mile-wide-isns/
======
sorokod
Looking forward to discoveries of what evolved to take advantage of this
unique ecosystem

